# How many of YOU have the utltimate tool ready?



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So for the last three months I've been working on a prep that was long overdue...

My physical fitness.

How many of YOU would be ready PHYSICALLY if SHTF?

Be honest? 

What's your status? Would you be huffing and puffing if you had to gear up with 50-75 pounds and hump it 10 miles with minimal stoppage on foot?

I've dropped a few unneeded pounds. Added a few pounds of lean mass. Got my BMI in the right place. 

This is a prep I think many lose sight of. People start collecting neat gear, fun toys, basic essentials, spend a lot of time staring at a screen...and then forget they have to put some time in moving around so atrophy doesn't set in.

Food for thought.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Mos for the reminder.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Major part of my life involved PT. That did not change wen I retired In my second life it was so much a part of me kept it up Now retired again . Why change what has worked sense I was 18 years old.
But at my age I am far more likely to just shoot. It is easier and I can get back to what I was doing sooner.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Fine here... need new ribs, that's all.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm the guy that will be staying behind...hunkering in....watching your six......eating...my preps....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The only heavy lifting work out. 12 oz at a time.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am ready.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm in shape.

After all, round *is* a shape.

.
.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At my age, being ambulatory with a functioning mind, yes, I am ready.

I will hunker down here, perhaps die, makes no matter.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My ultimate tool is my mind.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> At my age, being ambulatory with a functioning mind, yes, I am ready.
> 
> I will hunker down here, perhaps die, makes no matter.





rice paddy daddy said:


> My ultimate tool is my mind.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## t.patriot (Jan 14, 2017)

Even with my handicap, I could be in better shape than I am, for sure. I'm never going to be in shape to be going 10 miles lugging 75 pounds or more on my back though. However, I have had three and a half decades of experience in doing things, usually successfully, in often weird and unusual ways. I really do need to get rid of a whole bunch of pounds and get back in shape [for me] to have any chance of making it after SHTF.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My tool is ready to rip.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha :vs_laugh:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm what I call a tweener. I'm between being in shape and just OK shape. I want to step it up on my workouts
but at 60 it's hard to get totally motivated! I'm in much better shape than most of my co-workers at this age
but know I can do much better! I'm bugging in when that day comes but I think if I had to venture out
I'm in trouble and likely quicker than I know!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My body is trashed. It happens when you live a life thinking you are immortal.
Fortunately, rucking ten miles is not a part of my plans. My parents, who are in their 80s, aren't going to ruck ten miles.

Other than that, as RPD pointed out, my mind is the ultimate prep. Through the decades, I have found that mental discipline and acuity is key to not only survival but also winning.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Sort of explains it all


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Camel you crack me up!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> My body is trashed. It happens when you live a life thinking you are immortal.
> Fortunately, rucking ten miles is not a part of my plans. My parents, who are in their 80s, aren't going to ruck ten miles.
> 
> Other than that, as RPD pointed out, my mind is the ultimate prep. Through the decades, I have found that mental discipline and acuity is key to not only survival but also winning.


I am in the same trailer park with ya...lol

My knees are shoot... but I am fairly sure i can still do a little running and gunning - of course the next day they will either be giving me a funeral or few pain pills and a steak dinner


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Sort of explains it all


I'm thinking that song isn't just our song.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am in the same trailer park with ya...lol
> 
> My knees are shoot... but I am fairly sure i can still do a little running and gunning - of course the next day they will either be giving me a funeral or few pain pills and a steak dinner


I'm relying on pain pills. Between them and 5 Hour Energy bottles, count me in for the maneuvers.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Still in good enough shape to lug this around! My little thumper Saiga 308 and it goes good with my M1A on the home front!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> So for the last three months I've been working on a prep that was long overdue...
> 
> My physical fitness.
> 
> ...


Mosinator you make a good point. We need to be in good shape in order to do a lot of things. Our bodies and our minds are the most important tools we have. Without them all other preps are pretty useless.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in fair shape for 57 and a lifetime of abuse. Still swim when the weather cooperates, hit the heavy bag, light weights and some running. Even riding the bike on occasion, wear my weight vest when tinkering around the house. But, I am not going 15 rounds like in high school. Bad knees, ruptured discs in the back plus a touch of arthritis has taken it's toll. Still, I will do what I can, with what I have, for as long as I can.


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

This is my point exactly - we prepare to survive. That means we need to be ready to chop wood, fetch water, and dig wells when the time comes. It also means that we need to prep for heart disease just like any other disaster - what we do now will help us survive later.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Good to go. Just wish I skipped all the TBIs.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

At my age, I ain't humping 10 miles... or 1 mile. That is for folks younger than me. Sure ain't carrying no 50-75 lb pack. All my gear & preps are on my farm. It is my Alamo & where I will live or die. During a crisis, I expect lots of folks will join me on my farm plus I will be providing food assistance for neighbors. They can do the heavy lifting. Now I ain't no couch potato and can't be, living on my homestead with farm animals, orchards & gardens. I have dropped 20 lbs since Thanksgiving with more to follow.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Ain't this the truth.



Maine-Marine said:


> Sort of explains it all


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm working on it. I had my 6000 miles checkup (6 months after surgery) and the 
surgeon is happy with my progress. I almost made 3/4 mile on my walk today. 
Another six months, I will be able to walk to the bar down the road.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm better today then 5 years ago - and I'm 51 now. Still I need to improve on some areas. I've almost got sugar cut out. Its really helped to drop it as far as I have. Cardio is pretty good but I'd like to be stronger.



Mosinator762x54r said:


> So for the last three months I've been working on a prep that was long overdue...
> 
> My physical fitness.
> 
> ...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It has never been mandatory for me but this year I was ordered to have a blood panel/health screening by the PD. I went today to get the results. Doctor said liver, kidneys, HDL, LDL and everything else were excellent! My triglycerides were a bit high. He asked about my diet (high fiber, high protein, low sodium, low calorie, low carb) and my exercise (brisk walk 3 miles 5x week) and said whatever you are doing, keep doing it. *Bring on the Zombies!*


----------

